# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > МОД IN-KU >  Об этом разделе  и опрос по теме

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья, многим не совсем понятно, для чего вообще нужен этот раздел, а если нужен, то в какой форме. 
  Постараюсь объяснить. Во-первых, все уже прекрасно понимают, что наш форум, это не только  площадка для виртуального общения и обучения, где каждый из вас является как учителем, так и учеником. Как-то незаметно, все встречи в реале превратились из обычных встреч друзей за праздничным столом, в конференции, мастер классы, в онлайн свадьбы и юбилеи, в которых каждый участник, приехавший на встречу, демонстрирует свое мастерство, показывает лучшие номера, короче, делится изюмом. И это все происходит параллельно с реальным общением с близкими по духу коллегами из разных регионов, а по сути, с настоящими друзьями.  И в этом индивидуальность наших Тамадей, ее непохожесть на другие обучающие мероприятия. 

Они существуют, эти другие форматы? Конечно! Это и обучающая встреча в Питере, на которую был приглашен Мастер с большой буквы А. Зайцев, 2 дня делившийся своими фишками, опытом и профессионализмом. И Форумы Тамады+, организоваемые ее Президентом Элеонорой, о которых рассказывали ребята, ездившие на них, и «Каникулы» ТО Гелиос, на которых я побывала лично и могу с определенностью сказать- это новый формат, в котором соединилось обучение у Мастеров с полным погружением в определенную креативную атмосферу, напоминающую корпоративный тимбилдинг, который теперь также может использовать в своей работе каждый его участник у себя в регионе. Это и ожидаемые обучающие встречи на Юге России, организовываемые профессионалом своего дела, Мариной Голик, которая, как первопроходец идет по минному полю, делая первые шаги в новом для нее направлении. 
  ВСЕ форматы НУЖНЫ! Все встречи дают для его участников новое вдохновение для работы, поднимают их на новую ступеньку в профессиональном развитии и расширяют их возможности. 
  А вот теперь встает вопрос: а как упорядочить эти встречи? Как сделать так, чтоб они не заслоняли друг друга? Чтобы их организаторы воспринимали остальных не как конкурентов, а как коллег? Приглашали и ездили друг к другу для обмена опытом и просто пообщаться?
 Да вообще, когда проводить эти встречи? В какие месяцы их потенциальные участники более свободны и финансово независимы? Проводил кто-нибудь такой опрос? Я не встречала. Так давайте попробуем все вместе ответить на эти вопросы:

1. Какое время самое удобное для проведения? Май, когда не проводятся свадьбы или время поста? А может конец летне-осеннего марафона - ноябрь месяц или посленовогоднее расслабление?

2. Как лучше организовывать: так чтобы участники могли посетить не одну встречу, а если уж решились на такой вояж, то как Наташа с Молдовы: она в марте  успела и на Питерскую тамадею, и на Московские каникулы и даже во Львов на мини встречу, или наоборот: не стыковывать встречи по времени, чтобы в одном месяце было не больше одной? 

Давайте вместе подумаем и этим самым поможем организаторам создать для ВАС, дорогие пользователи, самые удобные варианты ВАШЕГО обучения и ВАШЕГо общения с друзьями со всего света. 
  Итак, наш опрос.

----------


## о-л-я

Добрый день коллеги! Спасибо Марине за тему, она очень важна на нашем форуме, чтобы искренне дружить домами и понимать кому чего надо. Могу сразу сказать, что формат встреч действительно разный, как и его участники. Поэтому мне кажется дело не во времени пересечения, а в полезности и информационности каждого мероприятия и соответственно региональности. Просматривая списки участников Омской академии я радовалась за то, что Омск стал хорошей опорной, профессиональной площадкой для молодых, креативных ведущих Северного региона, в основном участники Академии были оттуда и очень молодые по возрасту и взглядам, по отношению к свадьбам и т.п. Омск респек и уважуха, вы себя нашли! Москва в частности Гелиос, на Тамаде+ не была, судить не буду! Гелиос - формат тематических площадок - подготовка к сезону, людей которые берут не креативом, а позитивом и материалом Приехал, пережил, понял все плюсы и минусы и вперед - материала на сезон, хоть отбавляй! Что получится у Марины, судить тоже не берусь, но если она объединит Южный регион с его менталитетом и найдет свой путь, будет здорово. А вот Питер - повторюсь, говорила об этом в Питере и продолжаю говорить был большой долгожданной встречей друзей, где не надо было никого учить, не надо пахать, мы ехали туда отдыхать и срок шикарный - отработал новый год и вперед в северную столицу на праздник жизни, души и общения с теми, кто год виртуально помогал и поддерживал, кто подбадривал, кто просто по дружески отвечал на твои посты. Вот в чем суть и наша суетная жизнь. Поэтому не в графике дело, а в сущности. Омск- традиционно берет начало марта, Гелиос – конец марта  и октябрь - начало , ноябрь середина - знаменитый Челябинск со своей школой хорошего настроения . Май немного неудобный месяц, много государственных праздников да и выпускные в начальной школе с 20 мая идет идут  уже, 25 последний звонок, уже не до учебы - это мне. А январь -  питерские рождественские каникулы!  Каждому свое, главное во   благо и  ВМЕСТЕ!!!!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Тема нужная и важная! Размышляя над сроками мероприятий, всегда думаю о том, что звезд на небе хватит на каждого. И, организовав мероприятие в мае, поняв для себя приоритеты, конечно мне будет понятно, как планировать следующий год.И могу сказать,что с октября 2011 все Международные проекты южного направления будут проходить на морском побережье  Краснодарского края- для себя, как организатор решила однозначно. И "Новогодний Круиз" по срокам конец октября -начало ноября. Планируя "Круиз" "Арт-Магистрали" - вижу его как кульминацию  фестивально-семинарных проектов МОДа в индустрии праздника со многими организаторами встреч, которые вошли в состав учредителей, заявили о новом проекте в рамках "Новогоднего круиза" - это Международный конкурс МОДа +Эвенты- "Праздник года -2011". Это и виртуальное участие и реальное  с последующим награждением. Различные номинации: от активного форумчанина -до проекта года. И если другие организаторы (руководители) выразят желание присоединиться, мы будем только за. И безусловно, поддержка форумчан в нашем начинании. И море и атмосфера курорта и обучение, развлечение и достойная поддержка. Это мои мысли и все же не будет лада в нашем государстве, если каждый будет идти только  в своем направлении, если не будет поддержки от всех команд. И  еще, не забывайте главных целей МОД - это не только коммерческие проекты!  Движение активно должно развиваться, идти к людям, создавать в городах группы активистов, поддержка культуры и искусства, специалистов, проведение акции и смысловых программ. Активно поддерживать проекты, которые способствуют сплочению нашего коллектива, большему раскрытию возможностей форумчан, в который каждый день приходят новые люди. Мы уже не просто форум, а движение..

----------


## Владленыч

Други и подруги, а также форумчане, с кем ещё, не успел подружиться!
Как  и говорилось ранее, эта тема, создана для того, чтобы понять и решить, нужны ли, нам, обучающие встречи (семинары, тамадеи, форумы, слёты и т.д.) вообще?
Честно скажу, что сам лично, на встречи ведущих  в реале, езжу не обучаться, а общаться с теми людьми, которые мне приятны, с которыми я себя чувствую, на «одной волне»! Т.к. «изюма» и собственных задумок и планов в «закормах»   столько, что осилить бы их! ))))).
С 2000 года, мы организовывали встречи в реале с видеографами (сначала просто встречались, потом создали ССВ,  очевидцами и свидетелями, одного из них, стали те, кто был на каникулах в «Высотке»). Фотографами. Хочу обратить ваше внимание, на то, что  На ВСЕХ обучающих встречах, дружеское общение, предусматривается АПРИОРИ! Действительно, когда люди едут издалека, и тратят на дорогу, довольно большие денежные средства, помимо приятного общения, им, пожалуй, хотелось бы, увезти с собой, и какие-то новые знания?  Ведь предела самосовершенствования, как известно, нет!
Если творческий человек, сказал, что он всего достиг, что он супер-мега-крут! )))). То он …
Ведь сам Сократ или (по разным источникам, Демокрит),  сказал, на смертном ложе: «Я знаю только то, что ничего не знаю, но другие не знают и этого.» 
С недавнего времени, я стал ездить в Москву, на встречи и мастер классы музыкантов-саксофонистов. Вот там, наряду с дружеским общением,  я очень многому учусь! Это позволяет мне, гораздо быстрее, осваивать этот инструмент.
Так к чему это я?
За последние два года, мне посчастливилось побывать: 2010 год – январь Питерская Тамадея,  апрель – Москва Второй Международный форум ведущих,  ноябрь – Третий Международный Форум ведущих, декабрь – встреча в Германии – «Нюрнбергский процесс» Нюрнберг-Вайден. 2011 год – январь Питерская Тамадея, февраль – Мини Питерская Тамадея )))).,  март – Москва Каникулы праздничного режима. 
Все эти мероприятия, были РАЗНЫЕ, на каких то, акцент делался на обучение, на других – на дружеское общение! Мне было интересно везде! Т.е. каждый возьмёт для себя то, что ему необходимо.
  После недавних событий на форуме, общаясь с некоторыми форумчанами,  я слышал, что из-за этих «разборок» нет желания не только заходить на форум, но и ездить на встречи.
И когда, встал вопрос, проводить ли встречи в реале, под эгидой и от имени форума Ин-Ку, т.к. некоторые организаторы, думают, что тем самым, участие под «крылом» МОД Ин-ку, лишает их свободы и самостоятельности!  Я предложил, на собственном  примере, показать, что никакой «кабалы» и зависимости нет! На вопрос, а кто возьмётся за это? Я ответил, Что могу организовать встречу в Питере в 2012 году.
Честно сказать, не очень-то охота, взваливать на себя эту ношу, но, если надо – то сделаем!
Да, хлопотно, но это, далеко не «подвиг Александра Матросова!» ))))).
Если это никому не надо – спокойно буду заниматься своими «делишками»! (коих, к счастью, хватает! ))))).
И, теперь, я спрашиваю, нужно ли это вам?
Честно скажу, до того момента, когда я вернулся с мартовских каникул, я вообще не вникал в тему о движении МОД. Но, когда назрела ситуация,  я решил,  поддержать Марину, сначала  узнал всю информацию, долго общался с ней (т.к. за всё время общения виртуально и в реале, у меня, ни разу не возникало поводов, усомниться в её порядочности, искренности и честности). Прочитав темы, и пообщавшись с людьми, я и принял, для себя это решение!
   Сам, лично, я получил ответы, на все свои вопросы, чего не скажешь, о многих форумчанах, которые продолжают в личках, мне задавать вопросы!
Всё просто,  на многие вопросы, ответы вы найдёте здесь -  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph.........../page6
Прочитав,  последний пост Марины, надеюсь, многим станет всё понятно?
Володя Костров, и в этой и в других темах, неоднократно заострял ваше внимание на том, что НИКАКОГО ДИКТАТА И КАБАЛЫ НЕТ, и быть не может!
Кто хочет встечаться, «по-тихому», а может и «по-громкому», но без участия МОД Ин-Ку – пожалуйста, вам никто и ничего  НЕ ЗАПРЕЩАЕТ, и НЕ МОЖЕТ запретить!
Представьте, разве я позволю, чтобы мне, кто то, и что-то диктовал? В личках у меня спрашивают, тебя обработали? ))))).  Повторяю, уже около 15 лет, я работаю только на себя и свою семью, а общаюсь по любым коммерческим или каким либо другим проектам, только на взаимоуважаемых, взаимовыгодных партнёрских условиях! Что, кстати, и предлагается вам администрацией форума!
Какие-то рамки и правила, будут касаться лишь тех, кто желает придать своим встречам, более официальный статус, и рекламировать их, на этом, прямо скажем, довольно раскрученном ресурсе! 
Все остальные встречи НИКТО И НИКОГДА НЕ ЗАПРЕТИТ, и НЕ  МОЖЕТ ЗАПРЕТИТЬ!!!  (извините, что кричу, но, по ходу, не до всех доходит!).
Подтверждением,  этому, могут служить, встречи, которые проводились и проводятся, по сей день!
В подтверждении моих слов, приглашаю вас, заглянуть в раздел: «Тамадеи, встречи, фестивали» на форуме ведущих, и в раздел «Встречи форумчан». Там ясно видно, какие, где и когда проводятся встречи! Разве, кто-то из администрации форума, вводил какие либо ограничения? Или запрещал что либо? 
Да,  особой рекламы и пиара, для мероприятий, проводящихся, не от форума не будет! Но и запретов никаких! Тут уже, каждый выбирает, как ему удобней и лучше!
Честно скажу, условия, которые предложили админы, очень даже приемлемые! И кто, хоть немного, занимался коммерцией, это сразу поняли! Ведь поддержка такого мощного ресурса, как Ин-Ку, дорогого стоит! А процент, прямо скажем, далеко не высокий, это обычное дело, само собой подразумевающееся! 
  Поэтому, друзья, если у вас остались какие либо вопросы! И вам, что-то ещё непонятно! Задавайте вопросы, прямо здесь! И вам, на них, надеюсь, очень подробно, толково и популярно ответят! ))))). 
  Лично я, уже давно всё понял! Меня интересует, в настоящее время, только один вопрос!
Нужна ли встреча в Питере в конце января 2012 года, проводимая под эгидой форума? Или нет?
Если да, то кто желает на ней присутствовать, и какой формат, для вас комфортнее?
От себя скажу, что уже  присмотрел, несколько отелей,  в самом Санкт Петербурге, чтобы можно было и по городу погулять и… В конце января, самое удобное время, т.к. в отелях и комплексах, это «мёртвый сезон», и в это время, можно добиться максимальных скидок. А если, общаться с руководством отелей, от имени давних их партнёров и друзей, (тур.фирм и т.д.) то это сделать будет ещё проще! 
В общем, дорогие друзья, в «личных»  беседах,  я слышал мнение, что да, надо!
Хотелось бы, получить подтверждение этой надобности в этой теме! )))).
Для этого, собственно, она и создана! 
Прошу, вас, высказаться по этому поводу! ))))).

----------


## Марина Дудник

Пишу конкретно о себе, и по голосованию! расписание прошлогодних поездок таково: январь 10 - Питер, май - Уфа, сентябрь - Петропавловск, Ноябрь - Челябинск и сразу в Москву! Январь - Питер! Результат: Стресс и нервозность, невозможность систематезировать полученную информацию, усталость, куча неразобранного материала. По этому  - я ооочень любя дружеские встречи,говорю:наверное старость ко мне подкралась, а я и не заметила.... Но часто общаться, несколько раз в месяц - тяжело физически! Мое мнение, для плодотворной работы по сценариям, по мотивам встреч, после них должны сразу быть в руках материалы этих встреч! Наверное меня расслабили Школы Челябинска, я их посещала 4 года, но после них я могу обновить программу, а после Встреч друзей, я не обновляюсь! Я не помню из-за эмоций, что там было!  а когда начинаешь систематизировать, голова вообще кругом идет! Старею!

----------


## Солнце45

Всем привет! Полностью соглашусь с Олей Шевченко о разных форматах встреч, полностью соглашусь с Олегом о пользе поддержки мощного ресурса, такого как ИН-Ку. Считаю что у руля каждого мероприятия (в масштабах МОД тем более) должен стоять грамотный и мудрый человек, в меру амбициозный и не в меру креативный!!!!! этого больше! 
От себя скажу...в Питер еду встретиться с друзьями (идея Рождественских каникул очень близка) да и хочется, чтобы мечта, выйти на сцену Райволы, сбылась наконец. С удовольствием поеду на каникулы от Гелиос))))Смотрю фотоотчеты, огранизаторы просто профи...слов других и нет! К сожалению больше двух, трех встреч не осилю(((( а может и осилю)))) хотелось бы май и январь по срокам, но март (в связи с постом) тоже приемлем! Поддержу любые начинания Марины Мазайкиной! 
а вот эта фраза нравится не очень...читайте мое сообщение выше...


> Размышляя над сроками мероприятий, всегда думаю о том, что звезд на небе хватит на каждого.


 думать надо мне кажется о другом!
Написала свое мнение! Извините, что коротко...зато предельно ясно! :Taunt:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Результат: Стресс и нервозность, невозможность систематезировать полученную информацию, усталость, куча неразобранного материала.


Согласна полностью, если это несколько встреч подряд...
раз в квартал , я считаю, приемлимо куда-то выехать, а куда, каждый выбирает сам:)

----------


## MAGISTRA

> а вот эта фраза нравится не очень...читайте мое сообщение выше...
> Размышляя над сроками мероприятий, всегда думаю о том, что звезд на небе хватит на каждого.
> думать надо мне кажется о другом!


Солнце,полностью поддерживаю тебя  в высказывании,что фраза "звезд на небе на каждого хватит"- тебе показалась" не  очень".

Мои слова - обращены к организаторам и  только мечтающим делать проекты  в рамках МОДа и не только.Лично для меня эта фраза означает,что каждый человек имеет возможность на  проявление творческих желаний, возможности расти,развиваться, участвовать, идти в новые сферы профессии, делать или не делать проекты, -не боясь,что ты будешь тысяча первым. Каждый день появляются сотни новых ведущих праздника - и у них есть возможность получить свое место в этом деле. Тысячи фестивалей  народного творчества,в разных странах и городах - и люди едут,участвуют. И появляются новые и в одни сроки. И у каждого есть право на жизнь,на свое место ( читаю-звезды на небе)) . В индустрии праздника сколько проектов,о которых и не знают даже люди на ин-ку. Только  один - ты ничего не сделаешь, поэтому я считаю МОД - прорывом в культуре,творчестве, бизнесе.И только человеку,потенциальному участнику думать и делать выбор - куда он поедет и зачем. ИМХО -южный менталитет)))

----------


## Нотя

Что бы не устать от избытка эмоций и все таки получить полезные для себя материалы, мне достаточно двух-трех встреч в год.
Причем желательно, что бы они были разноформатные.
Одна по типу "Каникул" в форме активного тимбилдинга с ненавязчивым обучением.
Одна семинарно-лекционаая, с круглыми столами, только важно продумать порядок выступление лекторов, что бы не получилось как в марте огромный объём материала, от которого мозг опух и не принял половину. Мне кажется, что нужно заполнять первую половину дня лекциями Типа Зайцева и Морозовой, а вторую подвижными игровыми программами. Будь то детские от Кошечки или танцевальные от Меткиной. А вечер живым формами общения типа ХОУМ-ПАТИ и Банной вечеринки.  
И еще одна по типу полюбившихся всем онлайн проектов - Свадьба, юбилей, детский день рождения с реальной фигурой героем.

Если Гелиос войдя под эгиду МОД в октябре, откроет новый виток встреч опять активным отдыхом с элементами интерактивного обучения, в Москве, проект южного направления "Новогодний Круиз" по срокам конец октября -начало ноября Марины, то в конце января вполне уместна Питерская обучающая встреча.
Только нужно решить в каком формате она будет организована.

В это же время будут проходить масса встреч с необучающим уклоном,  которые можно посетить по своему желанию.

----------


## о-л-я

Для меня коллеги январь - время когда я могу расслабиться от новогодней суеты! Так как я человек подневольный, мой отпуск заканчивается после 15 января, до  окончания этого срока я могу себе позволить все после такой нагрузки. Поэтому я с удовольствием хочу приехать в январе к тебе Олег на встречу друзей! Питер я люблю больше зимой, чем летом! Мой график на год расписан, учиться я люблю, хочу и буду, пока работаю, а Питер для меня полезный отдых, после него я пересматриваю видео - со свадьбами коллег, вижу ошибки и плюсы, применяя к себе - критикую себя и нахожу свои ошибки, а так же вижу потенциал каждого, кто на что способен и кому чего можно предложить. Поэтому в формате дружеского общения готова предложить свою кандидатуру на обсуждение, после просмотра моей традиционной свадьбы - пошагово, чтобы  можно было бы создать конструктор любой свадьбы, от которой можно плясать. Хотя могу сказать, что я "великий импровизатор", поэтому все свадьбы, даже с одним и тем же материалом, не похожи друг на друга, но как режиссер готова поговорить о деталях конструктора. Если одобрите такое предложение, летом отсниму,  специально, свадьбу с прицелом на разговор.
Итак, подвожу  черту под сказанным, я за Питер в январе, как встречу друзей, но с минимумом обучения,  больше общения по интересам и конструктивным разговором по  мероприятиям, с подобным, как моим предложением, пусть люди пишут,  в чем нужна помощь, чтобы это решить и создать сообща, знаю у девчонок из Нижнего  Тагила есть хороший конструктор игрового материала, но не игры – переписываю и дословно записываю материал, а учусь сам это делать профессионально и по своему, этого не хватает каждому и  иногда мне. Поэтому выбор за каждым, кому чего нужно, тот за тем и поедет, главное,  в Питерской встрече – это большое желание  познакомиться с новыми друзьями, увидеть старых, если будет возможность жить в Питере, то посещение театра или другого культурного места в этом городе – было бы класс – пишите люди! Не проходите мимо этой темы, она очень  нужна и важна, только сроки, прошу до 15 го, сразу после новогодней суеты, если можно!!! Простите за сумбур, вот такая я  эмоциональная, а в Питер хочу, сил нет! Хочу петь гимн нашего движения и плакать от счастья – что мы большой мир, нас много из разных мест, но объединены одной крышей, одним домом, одной идеей и одним делом! Два года назад  именно эта песня и глаза тех, кто искренне ее пел и плакал от счастья, меня поразило больше всего! Это стоит дорогого и этим надо дорожить! Поэтому кто хочет это прочувствовать  и   познакомиться в реале с жителями нашего дома, сделайте себе такой подарок судьбы! Запланируйте поездку себе в январе на великую встречу друзей  большого  и дружного дома Ин-Ку! Олег спасибо за смелость, заняться таким мероприятием это ответственно  и непросто, но если нужна помощь, рассчитывай на нашу семью, мы готовы помочь и с площадкой для расселения, и с культурной программой и с форматом  общей встречи, потому что каждый кто в нашем доме должен знать, что когда мы едины – мы непобедимы! ВОТ!!!! Дали слова немому!

----------


## Ларико

Напишу о себе. Буду ездить два раза в год. Больше считаю нецелесообразным. Я тоже езжу за эмоциями, а не за изюмом. *Но вот куда я поеду я решу сама.* Действительно ОГРОМНЫЙ выбор куда поехать, мне кажется даже черезчур много. И везде по 80 -120 человек. Масштабы впечатляют. Так вот, если я захочу поехать, например, в Омск, то ни реклама этой встречи, ни призывы организаторов мне не нужны. Соберусь, напишу, оплачу, поеду.
Недавно, в одной из тем я написала, что поеду в Караганду и меня обвинили, что раз Ларико захотела в Караганду, значит там будет тамадея и этим самым переходим дорогу Анатольевне. Смешно? Вообще смешно, если я в Караганду собираюсь со своим сыном, которому 4 года.  :Taunt: 
Буду ездить исходя из своего времени, финансов и желания. Не знаю, ответила я на все вопросы или нет.

----------


## oksana-szr

всем приветик. Да хочу сказать ВСТРЕЧАМ БЫТЬ! мы все их ждем с особым теплом, любовью и трепетом. Как дружеские так и обучающие, как говориться век живи и век учись. А учиться необходимо,но одно другому не мешает. Но меня если честно хватит на две встречи и материально и физически так как огромная загруженность мероприятий своих собственных. А так я двумя руками ЗА!!!!!!!!

----------


## insuminka

> Нужна ли встреча в Питере в конце января 2012 года, проводимая под эгидой форума? Или нет?
> Если да, то кто желает на ней присутствовать, и какой формат, для вас комфортнее?


Вот уже 3 года мечтаю поехать на Тамадею, но, увы...не так -то это и просто выбраться из Германии, но мечта на то и мечта, чтоб всё-таки когда нибудь сбываться и по этому однозначно "ДА" - нужна!!! Иначе мечта никогда не сбудется :Tu:  
И согласна на 100% , что 



> условия, которые предложили админы, очень даже приемлемые! И кто, хоть немного, занимался коммерцией, это сразу поняли! Ведь поддержка такого мощного ресурса, как Ин-Ку, дорогого стоит! А процент, прямо скажем, далеко не высокий, это обычное дело, само собой подразумевающееся!


Как для меня, так и один раз в год не всегда возможен, но в январе в Питер или в мае в Москву со временем надеюсь станут осуществимы.






> Полностью соглашусь с Олей Шевченко о разных форматах встреч, полностью соглашусь с Олегом о пользе поддержки мощного ресурса, такого как ИН-Ку. Считаю что у руля каждого мероприятия (в масштабах МОД тем более) должен стоять грамотный и мудрый человек, в меру амбициозный и не в меру креативный!!!!! этого больше!


 :Aga: 



> хотелось бы май и январь по срокам, но март (в связи с постом) тоже приемлем! Поддержу любые начинания Марины Мазайкиной!


 :Vishenka 06: 



> В индустрии праздника сколько проектов,о которых и не знают даже люди на ин-ку. Только один - ты ничего не сделаешь, поэтому я считаю МОД - прорывом в культуре,творчестве, бизнесе.И только человеку,потенциальному участнику думать и делать выбор - куда он поедет и зачем.


Согласна на все 100%





> Что бы не устать от избытка эмоций и все таки получить полезные для себя материалы, мне достаточно двух-трех встреч в год.
> Причем желательно, что бы они были разноформатные.
> Одна по типу "Каникул" в форме активного тимбилдинга с ненавязчивым обучением.
> Одна семинарно-лекционаая, с круглыми столами, только важно продумать порядок выступление лекторов, что бы не получилось как в марте огромный объём материала, от которого мозг опух и не принял половину. Мне кажется, что нужно заполнять первую половину дня лекциями Типа Зайцева и Морозовой, а вторую подвижными игровыми программами. Будь то детские от Кошечки или танцевальные от Меткиной. А вечер живым формами общения типа ХОУМ-ПАТИ и Банной вечеринки.
> И еще одна по типу полюбившихся всем онлайн проектов - Свадьба, юбилей, детский день рождения с реальной фигурой героем.
> 
> Если Гелиос войдя под эгиду МОД в октябре, откроет новый виток встреч опять активным отдыхом с элементами интерактивного обучения, в Москве, проект южного направления "Новогодний Круиз" по срокам конец октября -начало ноября Марины, то в конце января вполне уместна Питерская обучающая встреча.
> Только нужно решить в каком формате она будет организована.
> 
> В это же время будут проходить масса встреч с необучающим уклоном, которые можно посетить по своему желанию.


Согласна с Наташей тоже целиком и полностью, вот только для таких как я (далеко живущих) хотелось-бы побольше всего и сразу, чтоб и пообщаться и поучиться и поучаствовать (и таблеток отжадности) :Taunt: 



> Олег спасибо за смелость, заняться таким мероприятием это ответственно и непросто


У меня был опыт совсем маленькой встречи , но и этого опыта достаточно, чтобы понять насколько это сложно, обременительно, нервозно, но....как же, в конце концов, приятно и радостно!

Спасибо ИН-КУ за то, что у меня есть теперь друзья и супер замечательные подруги!!!

 :flower:  :br:  :Victory:

----------


## Анолир

Встречи нужны, они есть и будут, форум их только объединяет. Обратите внимание на раздел, в котором размещена эта тема- *"Профессиональный рост ведущего"*. Если бы была возможность, мы бы ездили на все встречи (а два человека для одного семейного бюджета - уже ощутимо, надо признать...). Поэтому лично мы будем выбирать по финансовым возможностям, а не по времени года. Нам повезло немножко больше, чем остальным - мы живем в Питере:) Поэтому стараемся присутствовать на всех встречах в своем городе, и можем помочь по каким-нибудь оргвопросам, если нужно. Что касается других встреч (например, "Казачьей земли") - пока мы ехать туда не планируем, т.к. от нас это далеко, в марте море *еще* холодное, в октябре - ноябре -* уже* холодное:). Вот к Ильичу в июле могли бы съездить, если пустят, и если не возьмем работу на эти дни.

НО, опять же, немного смущает фраза в самом названии голосования - "*обучающие встречи*". Видимо, здесь речь идет о том, чтобы не пересекались "интересы" организаторов (по наполнению и количеству участников), и чтобы было удобнее для участников. Лично от себя можем сказать, что две-три встречи в год для нас - самое то.

----------


## MAGISTRA

- Если ты хочешь в посмотреть город, покупай туристическую путевку. Если хочешь купаться в теплом море - купи путевку.  Если  хочешь  в казачью сторону - езжай  на КМВ  на воды минеральные ))))

- Едешь на профессиональную встречу - выбирай то,что необходимо тебе и расставляй акценты -важные и нужные только для тебя.. 

- Уважаемые коллеги,мне кажется в сложившейся ситуации не совсем корректно вспоминать и обсуждать Питерскую встречу и ее составляющие. Предлагаю организаторам соблюдать профессиональную этику.

- Новый проект будет разрабатывать новый организатор, его предложенные темы возможно будут нуждаться в обсуждении в отдельной теме. 

-  И может стоит создать тему в разделе " Кто чем может поделиться в профессии",  или как-то иначе,а то опять увели от основной линии и темы )  А самые активные  по итогам года будут поощрены МОД.. Марина меня поддержит..

----------


## Анолир

> - Если ты хочешь в посмотреть город, покупай туристическую путевку. Если хочешь купаться в теплом море - купи путевку.  Если  хочешь  в казачью сторону - езжай  на КМВ  на воды минеральные ))))
> 
> - Едешь на профессиональную встречу - выбирай то,что необходимо тебе и расставляй акценты.


Мы хотим везде и всегда, только откуда столько денег взять?:) Я сам оттуда (родился и вырос во Владикавказе, жил в Ставрополье), поэтому приоритеты пока - теплая погода и море для ребенка. А, если заработаем больше денег - обязательно попросимся в гости! Ведь не секрет, что в Питер люди же тоже едут не только потому, что мероприятие проводится, а чтобы город тоже глянуть заодно:) Хотя, у нас тут с ноября и по сей день снег идет, и температура -6 сейчас...:(

----------


## о-л-я

> "обучающие встречи". Видимо, здесь речь идет о том, чтобы не пересекались "интересы" организаторов (по наполнению и количеству участников),


Ребята подкорректирую!Только не по  участникам пересикались, а по лекторам.  Могу как один из организаторов московских каникул сказать с лекторами туговато, их не так много, как кажется и если они будут в одно и тоже время пересекаться на  подобных мероприятиях, то встречи странут краевые ( по принципу шаговой доступности и финансовой возможности). А вот если лекторы будут изюменками - тогда душа будет рваться. Поэтому у наших каникул есть свой лектор, который дал согласие в этом регионе работать только у нас и писать под нас новые программы, а наша задача теперь все это вкусно подать, чтобы совместить полезное с приятным и чтобы люди возвращались, привозили с собой друзей и главное заполняли свои "Кубышечки" нужными и полезными материалами на сезон, два и т.п.   А вот формат дружеского общения, полезного с приятным я все равно оставляю для себя за Питером и Челябинском, Челябинск мне нужен как волшебный пинок, чтобы написать, вернее собрать или составить новую программу к новому году.  А Питер подвести итоги за год и отдохнуть, попутно интересно с пользой провести время! Так что вперед, профессия  и душа зовет!

----------


## Анолир

> ...а по лекторам.


Ну, в принципе, это и имелось в виду под словом "наполнение" :Ok:

----------


## о-л-я

> Ну, в принципе, это и имелось в виду под словом "наполнение"


Спасибо ребята, за поддержку! Каждый правый имеет право, на то что слева и на то что справа! Так что хорошо, что сейчас у нас ведущих праздников есть возможность учиться, развиваться, встречаться и общаться! Спасибо нашему общему дому!

----------


## KAlinchik

Ребята, я вот сейчас не поняла одного момента. Обьясните мне, в чем дело?
почему Олег собирается организовывать встречу в январе именно в Питере, а не в каком-то другом месте, например в его же родном Владимире?
Почему именно Питер?
у меня Питер всегда ассоциации с Инной, и несмотря на все склоки и перепитии, уже чуть ли не половина форума записалась к Инне на встречу с 16 января, даже если она не будет проводиться под эгидой ин-ку...
Я не склочница и ни в коей мере не провоцирую новый скандал ( Боже упаси!), но давайте все-таки оставаться порядочными людьми, несмотря ни на что...

----------


## Масяня

> - Уважаемые коллеги,мне кажется в сложившейся ситуации не совсем корректно вспоминать и обсуждать Питерскую встречу и ее составляющие. Предлагаю организаторам соблюдать профессиональную этику.



Я за эти слова обеими руками. Потому что так сложилось, что Питер и январь - для меня это и первые Юкки, и Райвола, и поэтому при всём моём уважении к другим, я  родилась не в России. я родилась в СССР, и для меня подставить друга - это серьёзно, и очень...  А чем сейчас Олег. ты занимаешься?! Ты предлагаешь свой проект в противовес Иннинному?! Я за первый вариант, за наши дружеские посиделки у Ёжика.  А вот сколько встреч каждый может осилить, это специфика каждого из нас, его мобильности, способности впитывать и обрабатывать информацию. и принимать или не принимать тот или иной формат.

----------


## Солнце45

а кто обсуждает Питерскую встречу и ее составляющие? Я вообще видно не в теме...Инна отказалась приглашать к себе? Обсуждаем сроки и формат встреч?

----------


## о-л-я

> А чем сейчас Олег. ты занимаешься?! Ты предлагаешь свой проект в противовес Иннинному?!


Девчонки, Иннин проект жив, живет и будет жить!!!! Никто  на него не притендует! Встрече друзей в Питере быть! А еще быть Питерским рождественским каникулам, для тех,кому физически не хватит места у Инны ( сегодня туда записано 98 чел) ! Вот и все, остальные  сюда!!!!

----------


## о-л-я

> Обсуждаем сроки и формат встреч?



Принимаются предложения по срокам и формату проведения Питерских рождественских каникул, с учетом уже заявленной Питерской дружеской встречи не под эгидой форума !

----------


## Mazaykina

> половина форума записалась к Инне на встречу с 16 января, даже если она не будет проводиться под эгидой ин-ку...


Алиночка, я очень уважаю тебя, и всю половину форума, которая записалась к Инне. Но у меня есть и свое собственное достоинство и после того, ЧТО и СКОЛЬКО было вылито грязи на тех, кто дает вам возможность здесь общаться людям, которые вообще никакого отношения не имеют к этим разборкам и вообще ничего не понимают, я хочу сказать: вы будете встречаться столько сколько вы захотите, НИКТО вам этого не запретит, да просто не имеет права!! Но со стороны питерского организатора собирать новую встречу на форуме у человека, которого ты поливал г.. ном по всем чатам, это просто неэтично. Поэтому и поддерживать ДАЖЕ дружеский формат новой встречи у Инны Я НЕ буду. Думаю, она найдет место в огромном интернете для сбора своих друзей. Кстати, я совершенно нормально отнесуть к тому, если ее друзья. которых я считаю И СВОИМИ, посетят и ее встречу и ту, которую поддержим мы, администрация. Потому что МНЕ ВСЕ РАВНО, С КЕМ ВЫ ДРУЖИТЕ, кроме меня. И НИКАКОЙ РЕВНОСТИ И ОБИДЫ У МЕНЯ НЕ БУДЕТ НИКОГДА. А встречаться я тоже хочу только не с теми, кто в душу нагадил. Я уверена, Алинка, зная тебя не первый год, ты бы тоже не позволила об себя вытирать ноги. 
Тему чуток подчистила, т.к. считаю ее не тем местом, где должны обсуждаться КОНКРЕТНЫЕ программы встреч уже проведенных или только намечаемых. Тема для анализа и ознакомления с ситуацией. И если большинство форумчан проголосуют за январь, будем решать ГДЕ лучше ее проводить.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я за первый вариант, за наши дружеские посиделки у Ёжика


Светочка, надеюсь, что я уже ответила предыдущим постом на твою реплику. Пожалуйста, обсуждайте в другом месте, ладно?? И давайте закроем эту тему. Свои посты я тоже удалю после того, как ты и Алина их прочтете. 




> Принимаются предложения по срокам и формату проведения, с учетом уже заявленной Питерской дружеской встречи не под эгидой форума!


Оля, давайте это будем обсуждать после того, как проведем опрос и увидим, что январь - это тот месяц, который удобен для всех.

----------


## Владленыч

На секундочку заскочил домой, отвечу, и опять, до вечера уеду!
Алина, Света, вы, видимо, не очень внимательно прочитали мой пост, а зря!
Я там, довольно подробно всё описал!
Я, ещё ни за что не взялся, мы только обсуждаем, надо это, или нет! 
Просто, когда возник вопрос, об альтернативной встрече в Питере, под эгидой МОД Ин-Ку, появились желающие эту встречу посетить. И когда появились у людей сомнения, возьмётся ли, кто нибудь, в создавшейся ситуации за её организацию, я сказал: если надо - могу взяться! )))).Тогда и возник мой пост, в этой теме! 
Будет у людей желание приехать к нам на Владимиро-Суздальскую землю, с большим удовольствием, займусь организацией (тем более, что есть земляки-соратники).
 Мало ли у кого с чем асоциируется Санкт Петербург? У меня асоциации, совсем другие - Аврора, Дворцовая площать и памятный Зимний.... 
В общем, давай те не будем, опять переливать из пустого в порожнее!
И "флудить" тоже не будем!
Действительно, попрошу не обсуждать,  не критиковать также, как и не "пиарить" другие, не принадлежащие Ин-Ку проекты. 
И не надо, искусственно, разделять форум, на лагеря!
Все самостоятельные люди, и как написала Ларико, сами сделают выводы, куда и когда им ехать! ))))).
Давайте, пожалуйста, конкретные предложения. А кому это неинтересно... Ведь на форуме, много и других тем! Не правда ли? ))))).

----------


## manja

> Какое время самое удобное для проведения? Май, когда не проводятся свадьбы или время поста? А может конец летне-осеннего марафона - ноябрь месяц или посленовогоднее расслабление?


_Я например с удовольствием поехала бы на встречу в январе...Для меня самое реальное время...И если заранее смогу распланировать то тогда и получится ...и деньги собрать и время выделить...для этого..._ 
_А вот по поводу куда ехать...и как выбирать встречи,_
_думаю будет решать каждый сам.._
_.НЕльзя все же охватить всех и вся...Тем более нам, которые живут так далеко...другого выбора нет, как решиться лмшь на одну встречу...на другие просто средств не хватит.._
_.Это чисто мое мнение...и мнение моего мужа...Потому что мы теперь всегда будем ездить только вдвоем..._ 
_Какой должен быть формат встречи?_
_Мне кажется сложившаяся практмка проведения..встреч уже показала, что встреча друзей, или семинары..это то, что кждый ожидает..._
_Лично для меня было бы интересно послушать Зайцева, и еще встретиться и поговорить с близкими мне людьми...еще раз их обнять...и просто спокойно посидеть и поговорить...как мечтала..Или встретиться с новичками..и поближе познакомиться..._ 
_Мне кажется не нужно никаких споров по поводу того,_ 
_кто выбрал куда ехать..._
_Это личное дело каждого...И личный опыт встреч тоже..._ 
_.И я согласна с теми, кто пишет, что будет сам выбирать место встречи..без всякого давления..со стороны и отбора...ием более...._ 
_А предложения которые появились на форуме...от админа Марины Мазайкиной я только поддерживаю...Мы на всех перекрестках кричали и кричим СЛАВА форуму...Я только за его расцвет...и дальнейшее развитие...и за новвоведения тоже.._

----------


## Запах Дождя

я не против встреч вообще, а в общем мне ближе встречи-семинары. Да, тоже люблю дружеские посиделки, но такие дружеские посиделки интересны для меня лично первые 7 часов. Я бы не стала ехать на дружескую встречу на три дня.

----------


## Солнце45

Только что прочитала тему разборки...я оказывается точно не в теме....мы должны сделать выбор! нам необходимо его сделать! Дурдом! я думала дело касается встреч....тут все гораздо глубже. Поддержу любые начинания (повторюсь) Мазайкиной, но и к Ежику в гости поеду...так можно? это же личное дело каждого....хотелось бы, чтобы встречи в Питере не пересекались по срокам...это пожелание!

----------


## PAN

> мы должны сделать выбор! нам необходимо его сделать!


Кто сказал такое???... :Blink:   Никаких выборов не предстоит...

Мазайкина свой выбор сделала, однажды взяв в руки форум... и ни разу не уронила ни форум, ни свое имя...

Инна свой выбор тоже сделала... достаточно прямо и однозначно... Комментировать не буду...

Перед пользователями никто такой задачи не поставил...

И, если это возможно... не торопитесь ни с выводами, ни с выборами...

Время все расставит на свои места...

Просто выдохните... и отложите вопрос месяца на два...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Мона и мне 5 коп. всунуть??? :Grin: 
Встречи нужны большие и малые...
РЕАЛЬНЫЕ! С пользой не только для души и для тела. но и для дела...
Почему так говорю - да потому что слишком тяжело сейчас заработать лишнюю копейку и оторвать от семьи ТЕМ, КТО ЖИВЁТ И РАБОТАЕТ В НЕБОЛЬШИХ ПРОВИНЦИАЛЬНЫХ ГОРОДКАХ...
Именно у нас, провинциалов, возникают большие проблемы - КУДА и КОГДА!????, чтобы уложиться в свой бюджет... 
Сроки и форматы встреч должны быть заранее устаканены...
В этом году, например, смогу поехать на ближнюю региональную дружескую встречу и большую МЕЖДУНАРОДНУЮ встречу-семинар...
Но в одном я соглашусь - на дружескую 3-4-х-дневную встречу за 1000 км от дома я не поеду..Уж пардоньте, но винца попить, в баньку сходить да языками почесать можно и поближе...Сейчас для этого есть и альтернатива - с друзьями можно до умопомрачения натрындеться в чатах...И как бы я не любила многих форумчан, действительно ставших для меня родными - Я НЕ МОГУ ОТРЫВАТЬ ОТ СЕМЬИ  ТЕ НЕСЧАСТНЫЕ КОПЕЙКИ для того, чтобы нацеловаться и наобниматься с ними...
Такова жестокая реальность...

----------


## аLisa

[QUOTE=Солнце45;4011557]Только что прочитала тему разборки...я оказывается точно не в теме...

 А я поняла, что ничего не поняла! О том, что будут незначительные изменения при организации встреч в реале - читала. Не увидела в этом ничего плохого, полностью согласна с тем, что поддержка встреч администрацией форума уместна и нужна для организаторов встреч. О каких разборках идет речь, честно скажу, не знаю! У меня, к сожалению, интернет со скоростью "не очень", и я не слишком частый гость на форуме, но встречи в реале посещаю довольно регулярно.
 В этом году в Питер приехать не удалось, и, скорее всего в следующем году тоже не получится. А через годик, скорее всего - да! Кто ее  организует, к тому и поедем. А насчет встречи во Владимире... Эта мысль мне  тоже понравилась. И вообще, мне все нравится, любой формат(и дружеская встреча, и семинар, и все остальное). Который раз говорю спасибо форуму и всем форумчанам за то, что вы все ПРОСТО ЕСТЬ! Ребята! Давайте жить дружно!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Время все расставить на свои места..


Я еще раз повторюсь: независимо от времени, я какой была, такой и останусь. С какими принципами жила, с теми и живу. Поэтому, давайте поставим точку: никто не будет ставить вас перед выбором. Если у инны встреча 16 января, то наша будет или ДО или ПОСЛЕ этих чисел, чтобы каждый из вас мог приехать и туда, и к нам. Но это будет ТОЖЕ в январе, т.к. я вижу, большинство устрааивает январь месяц. Место- будем думать, не факт, что это будет Питер, хотя, мне лично он очень подходит, там мои родные. На счет формата- вообще рано об этом говорить, но если Марина Морозова СОГЛАСИТСЯ быть куратором придуманной ею Онлайн свадьбы- я буду только счастлива. так что ПРОШУ, давайте говорить только по теме опроса и нужности обучающих форматов.

----------


## Ясмин

Конечно, обучающие семинары нужны. Причем в разных городах и разных странах. Потому что, как бы ни был интересен мне, скажем, Омск, добраться туда будет непросто.
Что касается лекторов... Этот вопрос и Оля подняла. Лично я буду ездить на один и тот же семинар и форум из года в год, в случае если лекторы и тренеры будут меняться. Потому что, по большому счету, один человек представляет всего лишь одну из множества граней нашей работы.

----------


## Mazaykina

Кстати, не забываем, что у нас форум разных творческих профессий. У меня мечта- собрать представителей всех разделов и провести общий ИНКУФЕСТ. В марте первые ласточки уже появились. Это и музыканты, в т.ч. Карен, кто скажет, что он был ВНЕ тусовки? НИКТО! Это и музруки с их мудрым модератором Сашей Соседом, который настолько загорелся совместным проектом, что предложил даже свою кандидатуру для Онлайн Свадьбы. И хореографы подтягиваются. Кто знает, может так и родится кардинально новый формат форумских глобюальных встреч? НО!! Никто не отменяет маленькие, региональные дружеские тусовки, это я еще раз напоминаю для тех, кто еще не понял.

----------


## Dju

Я прошу прощения сразу у всех кого возможно обижу.... Милые мои, дорогие, не обижайтесь на меня, ради всего святого! Но я буду честна. 
Выбор: 
дружеские посиделки или обучающие (семинары, конференции, слеты, погружения)..... 
или-или... ??????????????  :Blink: 
А теперь представьте, что вам придется ехать 4 и более суток, заплатив за дорогу десятки тысяч. Как часто вы сможете себе позволить такие поездки? А если вас еще и не прельщает искать приключения в пути, то поедете вы только с мужем ( это я про женщин). Отпуск 1 раз в год! Кроме того ждут родные и друзья в Хабаровске, Перми, Екатеринбурге, Улан-Удэ, Москве, Ванкувере.....хочется уже десятый год тупо на Хайнань, на море, в руки массажистам, мануалам.... Вы выберете Дружескую посиделку? 
 Ну не лукавьте.... :Nono:  хотя бы сами себе! В марте что, была дружеская посиделка, когда люди разъезжаясь так и не могли вспомнить некоторых на форуме!!!! Вы о чем? Ну единицы да, уже едут к друзьям... но опять же не за 5-6 тыщ км. А остальные? Остальные ехали за обучением.
Логично было бы спросить: за коим я ехала в Питер в январе? За общением с коллегами, единомышленниками, за обменом опытом и конечно же познакомиться с теми, кого уважаю, симпатизирую в виртуале. И я безмерно благодарна Инне за эту возможность. Но если бы мне сказали, что мы просто потусуемся попьем водочки и поговорим за жисть.... Вот у меня стопор. Все это делается в небольших компашках..... и может лучше собрать друзей детства или рвануть в пригород на шашлыки с коллегами иркутянами.

*Изюм!* Друзья, как надоела манипуляция с этим словом. Им попрекают и тычут где надо и не надо. А что для каждого из вас "изюм"? Я не смогла взять ни одного изюма с Тамадеи в виде готовых текстов и программ... не потому что было плохо, а просто где-то не в моем стиле, где-то просто тупо лень учить тексты или готовить атрибуты. Вот идеи для меня изюминки, мелкие и так много..... И эти изюминки подарили мне вы  :Oj:  Это гораздо ценнее. За что готова расцеловать каждого. Я получила такой волшебный пендель! Даже манера и подача материала претерпела изменения.

Вам не нужны *"бумажки"*? Бутафорские дипломы? А мне нужны!!!
Зайдите в любой салон, агентство, фирму.... в любой офис зайдите. На самом видном месте, в красном углу вы увидите галерею рамочек с дипломами, благодарностями, наградами. Это не только имидж и кураж. Это первый сигнал, звоночек клиенту: "Мы не сидим на месте, не почиваем на лаврах, не загниваем, не варимся в собственном соку... Мы в поиске, мы общаемся, мы не жалеем ни денег, ни времени, чтобы тебе, дорогой наш клиент, было с нами хорошо!" И тот Диплом с Северной Тамадеи 2011 года, который так обесценили, назвав бутафорским, висит у меня в офисе на самом почетном видном месте и мои коллеги с гордостью кивают на него клиентам, когда говорят обо мне.

Вам не нужна* поддержка какого-то там МОДа*? А мне нужна! И я уже успела опробовать как действует на чиновников такой тыл. Достаточно было сказать: Здраствуйте! Я такая-та, полномочный представитель Международного движения.... мы хотим....и предлагаем вам..... " Тон меняется! Отношение меняется! Я - не проситель, я с предложением!!!

Так что же я выберу? Конечно же я хочу совместить. Днем семинары, лекции гуру, онлайновские банкеты. Вечером дружеские посиделки в бане, баре, в чьем-то номере. И можно было бы даже с водофкой, но не хочется смазывать восприятие следующего дня тяжелым отходняком  :Smile3:  А потому, если Райволу все же сделают дружескими посиделками, то для меня было бы хорошо, чтобы та встреча, о которой говорит сейчас Владленыч, стыковалась с ней по времени. Потому что сердце сейчас рвется.

----------


## о-л-я

> Этот вопрос и Оля подняла. Лично я буду ездить на один и тот же семинар и форум из года в год, в случае если лекторы и тренеры будут меняться.


Жалко что их так мало, что если мы их будем гонять по кругу мы потеряем главное - изюма от автора. Я много поездила, много видела, и изходя из этого предполагаю - лектор как персонаХ один, а вот самородков много, от них креатива много и новизны. А авторские вещи учат мысли в кучу собирать и все суммировать. Поэтому попробовав и вкусив многое, могу сказать, что это лучше, да и  объединяемся мы на встречах больше по интересам и формату и насыщенности мероприятия.

----------


## SOSED

> У меня мечта- собрать представителей всех разделов и провести общий ИНКУФЕСТ.


Именно об этом и я говорил в последний день Тамадеи.
А Паша еще до Тамадеи озвучивал это в теме.

И это правда, что мы со Светулей в этом году собираемся официально оформить свои отношения. (Шестой год вместе, пора уже :Derisive: )
И после Тамадеи появилась идея предложить нашу кандидатуру на Онлайн свадьбу. И это не виртуал, а реал. Ради этого мы оформим всё в день отъезда.
В общем-то решение уже принято. Даже если наша кандидатура не будет принята, то сие действо состоится на нашей ежегодной Рождественской встрече музруков.
Но мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы музруки окунулись в эту сумасшедшую атмосферу фееричного праздника, в которую мы уже окунулись. 
А в таком случае у них появится дополнительный стимул чтобы приехать. (причем, поверьте, очень серьезный стимул.)  И если примут участие хотя бы 15-20 музруков, это будет ступенькой для перехода на новый, фестивальный уровень. И когда они расскажут у себя в Беседке о своих впечатлениях, эмоциях, выставят фото, появятся новые желающие прикоснуться к этому празднику. И лишний толчек к тому, чтобы нашлись те, кто сможет приложить силы к организации музруковских межрегиональных встреч.
А если еще и музыканты подтянутся, и хореографы, то всё! Это уже ФЕСТИВАЛЬ.

Вот где-то так.

----------


## Ясмин

> Жалко что их так мало, что если мы их будем гонять по кругу мы потеряем главное - изюма от автора. Я много поездила, много видела, и изходя из этого предполагаю - лектор как персонаХ один, а вот самородков много, от них креатива много и новизны. А авторские вещи учат мысли в кучу собирать и все суммировать. Поэтому попробовав и вкусив многое, могу сказать, что это лучше, да и  объединяемся мы на встречах больше по интересам и формату и насыщенности мероприятия.


Оля, я вот уверена, что почти каждому практику с опытом есть чем поделиться. Просто мы привыкли к одним и тем же именам. И порой не замечаем, что даже на форуме этом наберется с десяток людей, чей опыт будет не только интересен, но и полезен. Говорю это с уверенностью, потому что от многих, общаясь кулуарно во время поездок на семинары и школы, получила огромное количество интересной и полезной информации.

----------


## SOSED

> Вам не нужна поддержка какого-то там МОДа? А мне нужна! И я уже успела опробовать как действует на чиновников такой тыл. Достаточно было сказать: Здраствуйте! Я такая-та, полномочный представитель Международного движения.... мы хотим....и предлагаем вам..... " Тон меняется! Отношение меняется! Я - не проситель, я с предложением!!!


Долго я ждал, когда же это кто-то скажет.

Пора уже понять, что эти дипломы, свидетельства и т.д. это не бутафорские игрушки. Это вполне реальные документы. И они свидетельствуют о том, что их обладатель принимал участие в фестивалях, семинарах и т.д. И он это реально может доказать. И это говорит о том, что человек туда ездит, учится, повышает свой уровень, ищет что-то новое.
Это сейчас можно ехидно улыбаться и говорить, мол, ну что за игрушки, кому нужны эти "бумажки".
Давайте развиваться, организовывать новые, большие и маленькие фестивали и, я думаю, что лет через пять, принять участие в подобном фестивале станет просто престижно.

----------


## о-л-я

> И порой не замечаем, что даже на форуме этом наберется с десяток людей, чей опыт будет не только интересен, но и полезен.


Согласна, но тогда этот человек тоже станет лектором и снова замкнутый круг. Поэтому вернусь, по 10 минут каждому САМОРОДКУ, из них раждаются лектора! Рада буду каждому новому открытому имени! 



> Говорю это с уверенностью, потому что от многих, общаясь кулуарно во время поездок на семинары и школы, получила огромное количество интересной и полезной информации.


А в этом прелесть всех встреч, потому что многие открытее говорят именно здесь, а глобальность - лекции - это другой формат.
Хотя каждый из нас прав по своему! 
И  каждому есть чему учиться и чем делиться, потому что не перестаем учиться!

----------


## о-л-я

Маришка, если людям нужна январская встреча, может нет смысла ехать в Питер на нее, а в другом гостеприимном месте собраться, посмотреть новое место, поучиться с новым желанием, пообщаться по новому!!!

----------


## Ясмин

> А в этом прелесть всех встреч, потому что многие открытее говорят именно здесь, а глобальность - лекции - это другой формат.


Это, кстати, от человека зависит. Один расскажет все, что знает, другой не захочет раскрывать свои секреты. Вот я у Князева училась. Сам Князев лично для меня мало дал значимой информации. И там же слушала Веру Денисову (руководителя отдела продаж у Князева). Так вот она дала море нужной информации. Тот же Увенчиков (а его я слушала 2 раза: в 2007 - у Князева, в 2009 - у Панфилова) оба раза рассказывал разное и оба раза настолько интересное и полезное, что просто дух захватывало. Кроме того, он еще и какие-то прямо каналы творческие открывает своими выступлениями. 
И еще (не знаю, в тему ли): мне кажется, что организаторы семинаров зачастую слишком сильно делают упор на контент и наполнение сценариев. А между тем, в работу-то мы можем внести не так много. А факт в том, что те, кто чаще остальных ездит по таким семинарам, быстрее вырастает из штанишек только ведущего. Так вот лично мне (сугубо субъективное мнение) кажется, что будущее за семинарами, где будут учить не только тому, ЧТО можно провести, но и тому, КАК создать компанию и расширить границы своей работы.

----------


## Mazaykina

> КАК создать компанию и расширить границы своей работы.


Вот это как раз интересно. Я наблюдаю разные встречи и выявила закономерность: действительно, сегодня с бОльшим интересом слушаются лекции, а лучше их назвать передача собственного опыта, не по программам и их наполнению (у каждого уже тАКОООЙ сундук с богатством), а например- по коммуникативности с клиентом, по открытию собственного агенства , по юридической защищенности своего творчества. Думаю, что на сегодня также важны темы рекламы своей деятельности, расширение клиентской базы, продвижение информации в интернете, а также о сохранности голоса, как ГЛАВНОГО инструмента ведущего, постановке речи. Да-да, не удивляйтесь. Ведь не секрет, что зачастую, обладая огромным багажом "изюма", умея работать с публикой,некоторые ведущие недоумевают: ну почему я не востребована? А иногда дело в голосе, да, в обычном голосе. Когда клиент, должен 6 часов подряд слушать высоко визжащий или монотонный, на одной динамике голос ведущего, не разбавленный тембристостью и не умеющий играть им, то вряд ли он пригласит тебя в следующий раз. Поверьте моему музыкальному слуху, вам всем есть чему учиться. Поэтому, мастер классы профессиональных актеров были бы очень кстати каждому. И еще одно замечание музыканта: будучи на 2-х последних встречах наших форумчан я обратила внимание на то, что практически каждый из вас поет! Это ЗДОРВО и это надо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО использовать в своей работе!! НО!!! Пению тоже НАДО учиться! Постановка голоса, это также большой труд и нахрапом его не возьмешь. Одно дело дома под караоке попеть или перед друзьями на встрече, а другое, если уже ты взял микрофон для пения перед клиентом, то будь добр петь правильно и не только интонационно, но и постановочно. И я считаю, что обязательно нужны уроки вокала. Мне не дадут соврать те, кто были в прошлом году в Москве на встрече на 2-х часовом занятии нашей опытнейшей вокалистки Лены Чайковской (на форуме она Мусяня). У меня сохранилось видео, как даже за 2 часа преобразились голоса участников мастер-класса! Значит можно за 3 дня дать какие-то основы постановки чтобы потом дома. каждый мог их использовать в своей работе. 
Вот такие наметки пока у меня. Ждем дальнейших советов и пожеланий на будущее.

----------


## PAN

*Mazaykina*, 

Марина, замечаешь - идем в сторону интеграции, за которую я который год зубы ломаю...)))

Мне тоже импонирует озвученная мысль о расширении границ... 

Нам есть что сказать друг-другу... :Ok:

----------


## Анолир

Марина! Двумя (нет, четырьмя!) руками поддерживаем идею "интегральной" встречи (ведущие+музыканты+все-все-все), а также семинары по вокалу и музыке вообще!!!

----------


## PAN

> Нам есть что сказать друг-другу...


Думаю - важны и нужны все форматы... и чем шире будет выбор - тем шире будет возможности ВСЕХ форумчан...

----------


## Juliya Star

Поддержу во всем Джу! Я бы тоже смогла съездить на одну встречу, т.к. мой бюджет как и бюджет ПУПСА не такой огромный. И я не могу чисто физически оторвать копейку у семьи. Я бы поехала на такую встречу на которой были бы и семинары и онлайн банкеты и дружеское общение. На такую встречу мне бы нужно было не меньше 3-4 дней. А иначе есть ли смысл ехать за тридевять земель ради одного дня?  Все три составляющие важны на встречах! Если будут одни семинары - это будет скука смертная. Думаю хорошего должно быть  понемножку и в меру, чтобы наш мозг сумел переварить все, что мы почерпнем из этих семинаров, а не превратил в кашу...Онлайн банкеты- это вообще взрывное действо, это обалденный эксперимент, это драйв и праздник и обучение одновремено. Честно очень мечтаю попасть на такой банкетик! Я представляю как это интересно! Дружеские встречи после сих  мероприятий - это сплошное наслаждение, можно обсудить друг с дружкой все что увидел и впитал в себя, поделиться эмоциями - мы ведь все такие живые люди!!! Рассказать о себе, пощупать и посмотреть на других в реале....дружеские посиделки - это вообще кайф!!! Вот он флакончик счастья и позитива, 3 в 1!

----------


## Ясмин

*Juliya Star*, у ведущих и организаторов праздников не может быть скуки смертной, по определению. :) Даже семинары превращаются в яркое событие. Но в целом, согласна: формат разноплановой встречи актуален.

----------


## Juliya Star

> *Juliya Star*, у ведущих и организаторов праздников не может быть скуки смертной, по определению.


 Да да Ася они после семинаров бегут и организуют свои сэйшены и посиделки:))))

----------


## sokolixa

Всем привет!
Не буду оригинальной, если скажу, что, конечно, встречи нужны и очень важны. 
Какие? Разные, но с пользой не только для души, а и для дела.
Я была всего на 2-х встречах (Райвола-зима-2010-2011), но они стали хорошей школой для меня - человека, в недалёком прошлом и не подозревавшего, что ему придётся (правда, очень редко) организовывать семейный праздники, и не знавшего об этом ни-че-го. Благодаря форуму и встречам я открыла для себя мир нового и неизведанного (для меня) искусства (да-да!), и, слава Богу, сходу проскочила памперсно-бананово-яйцевый период, так меня и не коснувшийся. 

Сколько встреч? Да сколько угодно! Каждый решает сам, это дело глубоко индивидуальное.
Жаль, что все не осилишь, а так хочется!
Очень и очень жалею, что не получилось побывать на московских каникулах, знала ведь, что это будет ярко, сильно, стильно и чрезвычайно неординарно, и в Новосибирск хотела, но... Готова была влезть в долги, но зависимость от основной работы и проблемы на ней же помешали...

Что касается января, то лично мне удобней первая половина месяца (опять же из-за работы).

Начинания Президента нашего форума поддерживаю целиком и полностью, Марина идёт правильной дорогой. Форум, всё, что с ним связано, и встречи в том числе, поднимаются на более высокий уровень и приобретают новый, более высокий и престижный статус (один минус - конкуренты плодятся, как грибы((((((((((((...  )))))))))))))))))))))) 
А пресловутые дипломы, видимо, для многих очень нужны и важны.

...................И вот случилось то, что случилось в марте. 
Очень больно и горько................................


Резюме
Каждый выбирает для себя
Женщину, религию, дорогу.
Дьяволу служить или пророку -
Каждый выбирает для себя.

Каждый выбирает по себе
Шпагу для дуэли, меч для битвы.
Слово для любви и для молитвы
Каждый выбирает по себе.

Каждый выбирает по себе
Щит и латы, посох и заплаты.
Меру окончательной расплаты
Каждый выбирает по себе.

Каждый выбирает для себя
Выбираю тоже как умею
Ни к кому претензий не имею
Каждый выбирает для себя

сл.Ю.Левитанский

----------


## luna

Встреч становится всё больше и разные...С одной стороны это не может не радовать-появляется выбор,куда поехать.С другой стороны появляется чувство досады от того,что не можешь посетить их все.Бюджет моей семьи не позволит мне чаще одного-двух раз в год выезжать - хочется  и с друзьями пообщаться и новыми идеями подпитаться.Я за разноплановые встречи.А когда им быть,пусть решают организаторы,но не хотелось бы чтобы встречи по времени пересекались и  вносили в наш форумский дом дух нездоровой конкуренции.

----------


## PAN

> А когда им быть,пусть решают организаторы,но не хотелось бы чтобы встречи по времени пересекались и вносили в наш форумский дом дух нездоровой конкуренции.


К моему огромному сожалению *именно организаторы* не поддержали начинание администрации о составлении и поддержании графика форумских встреч...
Поэтому на сегодняшний день администрация *свободна от обязательств* перед организаторами...

Уверен, что основной график будет, и сложится он из обращений тех же организаторов и творческих объединений к админу... 

А конкуренция будет, будет она именно "здоровой"... даже, надеюсь, здоровенной... :Grin: 
А все нездоровое просто либо само уйдет с форума, либо сами пользователи помогут этому уйти, как бывало уже не раз...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Я считаю, встречам быть. Столько народа едут туда за эмоциями.......Не забирайте у людей Мечту, Рождественское чудо.
Хотя про себя напишу, что ездить буду 2 раза в год....На обучалки нестандартные.
Была в Омске недавно. Просто обалдела, насколько всё по другому.
А так же на встречи возле костра. Например:
Хочу поехать в Крым. Или на Гелиос. 
Частая езда выматывает и материала действительно такая куча, что не успеваешь всё разобрать. Сделать.
Так что все форумчане сами выбирут, где им и когда убоднее встречаться.
РАЙВОЛЕ жить!

----------


## Mazaykina

> .Не забирайте у людей Мечту, Рождественское чудо.


 


> РАЙВОЛЕ жить!


Ксенечка, а кто забирает? Ради Б-га! Только без меня и вне нашего форума, вот и все. Почитай внимательно все предыдущие сообщения.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Правильно понимаю,ЗДЕСЬ(в этой теме)я одна,кто ещё *не на одну встречу ни разу,попасть не смогла*?Но очень хочется со всеми повстречаться,поэтому,проголосовала за МАЙ месяц...в первой половине :Yes4: ,где идут сплошные праздничные дни,было бы очень  :Ok: удобно(лично для меня) ИЛИ сразу же с 3-4 января по 15 января вполне можно поехать на  :Ok: встречу(когда страна упивается в дымину)Но наверное со всей страной и наши коллеги  :Yahoo: празднуют?А Вы не пьющих и не  :Vah: курящих на встречи,берёте?

----------


## PAN

> РАЙВОЛЕ жить!


Почему бы нет... :Meeting:  
Но это смотря кто будет собирать встречу...

Если ИН-КУ, то лично я бы приехал... Воздух там хороший... :Grin:

----------


## Владленыч

> .... ИЛИ сразу же с 3-4 января по 15 января вполне можно поехать на встречу(когда страна упивается в дымину)Но наверное со всей страной и наши коллеги празднуют?А Вы не пьющих и не курящих на встречи,берёте?


   Если, в конечном итоге, большинство форумчан, будет ЗА, январскую встречу, под эгидой МОД Ин-Ку, по всей вероятности, чтобы сроки проведения не совпадали, эту встречу, до 15 января и нужно будет проводить!)))).
Вообще то, я не замечал,  чтобы на наших встречах " в реале", кто нибудь, "упился в дымину"! )))). А по поводу некурящих и непьющих... так я сам такой, некурящий, а с недавних пор, ещё и абсолютно "непьющий"!  :Smile3:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

я проголосовала за встречи...Для меня предпочтительно- февраль, март, ноябрь.Но если "припечет" то подстроюсь под любую.

----------


## angara26

Тема очень нужная и интересная. Встречи, безусловно, нужны. Конечно куда ехать , когда и как часто - каждый решает сам. Лично я могу выезжать 2-3 раза в год, чаще вряд ли получится (и по загруженности, но и главное - по финансам). А формат должен быть разным - это то и интересно. Мне очень нравится Школа в Челябинске, и безумно понравились "Каникулы"! Это, пожалуй, лучшее, что я когда-либо видела!
Не удалось побывать на Питерской тамадее (надеюсь, смогу поехать, опять же, удобнее - в январе, до 15), но очень понравилась идея он-лайн проектов, с удовольствием бы поучаствовала. Что касается лекторов - понравилась идея "Каникул" - был гуру с мастер-классом - это очень важно и нужно!!, и были удивительные десятиминутки (плавно переходящие в получасовки и не только) - это интереснейшее действо, ни с чем не сравнимое! Столько новых лиц, молодых, необычных, самобытных, столько граней открывалось у тех, кого довно знаешь, а все не хватало времени пообщаться! Для меня это новая форма и оооочень интересная!!!

----------


## koluchka

Я тоже считаю, что встречи нужны и важны! Сама могу участвовать не часто, но по мере возможностей. Максимум два раза в год смогу выехать. Хочется всего. Мне безумно понравилось в Питере, Мне очень понравилось в Новосибирске. Я бы очень хотела принять участие в работе Каникул от Гелиоса. Мне интересна и встреча в Омске она близка ко мне территориально, поэтому мне реально туда съездить. Хочу и в Челябинск. Лично мне очень удобно ездить во время каникул школьных. Я педагог, да и много нас таких. И чтобы не было лишних напрягов с работой- мне удобней на каникулах. Осенние, зимние, весение. Встречам необходимо быть! И просто дружеским, и обучающим.

----------


## Веда

************ (удалено админом)

А по поводу других встреч - 2 раза в год, но это лично мое мнение, потому как мне сложно совмещать семью, работу и учебу. Да и материальные возможности тоже приходится  учитывать. 

По поводу содержания встреч: для меня важна АТМОСФЕРА и ОБУЧЕНИЕ ИЛИ ВОСПИТАНИЕ ОБРАЗОМ, то есть примером. Поэтому поеду на те встречи, где смогу близко познакомиться и научиться и совершенствоваться  в процессе общения или праздников онлайн.
Сугубо ОБУЧАЮЩИЕ встречи меня лично интересуют мало именно в силу того, что 2 раза в год имею упорное грызение гранита науки.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Если ИН-КУ, то лично я бы приехал... Воздух там хороший..


Марина, так я об этом и писала. Ну не в Райволе, где то в другом месте. Я не сначала читала посты. Некогда.
Просто под игидой ИН-КУ многие люди приедут. Встречи нужны форумские!

----------


## Буча

До сих пор не могу отойти от эмоций после Питерской, январской Тамадеи, была бы возможность поехала бы кругом, но, и финансово не потяну и расстояние, не знала что в Омске встречи, тут вроде поближе. 
В Питер по любому буду по возможности ездить, еще одна возможность кроме вас повидать, еще и сына обнять. 
Очень хорошо, что создали эту темку, и хочется, чтоб в одной теме было расписано где, когда и что, тогда будет возможность планировать свои возможности.
Да, и для меня лично встречи, это конечно в первую очередь общение, конечно возможность учиться, возможность познакомиться с интересными людьми, благодаря Питерской Тамадее познакомилась с Ольгой из Подмосковья - "Энерджайзером" (Олечка, прости, это я так тебя любя назвала), увидела своими глазами Марину Мозайкину, познакомилась с Людой Зум, с Женечкой из Москвы, С Танюшей Кошечкой, Масянечкой, увидела и обняла тех девчат с кем на форуме общалась.Хочу познакомиться с теми людьми, которые отдают свою душу и знания форуму: с Маней, с Оптимисткой, с Ильичем, да мало ли с кем. Эти встречи дают такую возожность. Спасибо форуму и нашей маме Марине! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

Встречи обязательно нужны, :Aga:  только общение делает людей добрыми, отзывчивыми...а сколько положительных эмоций...встречи друзей, это здорого...я хотя ещё не на одной встрече не была, но мечтаю...а мечты сбываются - Газпром мне сказал :Grin: ...иногда не получается по времени...иногда финансовые проблемы, это почему то чаще...я думаю, Мариночка, что все будут "ЗА ВСТРЕЧИ!"...и огромное спасибо тебе  :flower:  и твоему домику ИН-КУ... :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

Я даже не знаю, где поставить птичку, потому что для меня решающим фактором - ехать или не ехать на ту или иную встречу - является наличие денег и времени.
Есть и то и другое - я легка на подъём.
И если со временем ещё как-то можно выкрутиться, то при отсутствии денег в долги влезать не буду, как бы не хотелось мне на встречу...
Так что время года для меня не имеет значения.

----------


## Mazaykina

> потому что для меня решающим фактором - ехать или не ехать на ту или иную встречу - является наличие денег и времени.


Инесс, слушааай. а ведь и правда! Я упустила такой важный момент... можно сказать решающий. Ну будем считать, что мы все чуть- чуть миллионеры. :Taunt:

----------


## angara26

> Ну будем считать, что мы все чуть- чуть миллионеры.


Мариночка, браво! Бууудем!!!! Мысли материальны  :Yes4:  И у нас все обязательно получится  :Ok:

----------


## Cvetok-030303

[QUOTE=oksana-szr;4011210]всем приветик. Да хочу сказать ВСТРЕЧАМ БЫТЬ! 
Девченки я сама только приехала с Киева!!!!Эмоций огромное количество и много новых реалных друзей!!!Я счастлива с удовольствием буду ездить на встречи!!!Так как это просто супер!!!!!!!!

----------


## Надежда83

Я вообще не поняла ничего... Кто-то поссорился? Или от нас кто-то отпочковался  и работает в параллель? А если про встречи, то напишите пожалуйста про Омск. Когда и сколько стоит? Я боюсь дальше мне просто денег не хватит...

----------


## симочка

> Я вообще не поняла ничего... Кто-то поссорился? Или от нас кто-то отпочковался  и работает в параллель? А если про встречи, то напишите пожалуйста про Омск. Когда и сколько стоит? Я боюсь дальше мне просто денег не хватит...


Привет всем. На форуме я недавно, но уже поняла, что Вы все клевые. Я с удовольствием бы встретилась. 
Видела, что время года тоже здесь обсуждали. Мое мнение. Мне вырваться в летнем сезоне очень сложно, а так все равно, когда, главное заранее знать где и куда. Буду ждать встречь.

----------


## Татка Натка

Девочки, наверное где-то этот вопрос уже звучал, но где? Когда следующая встреча? Смотрю на ваши лица и понимаю, что невероятно хочется познакомиться. У Марьи в курилке третий день пропадаю, и там что-то мелькнуло про Питер... Сердце замерло - неужели правда? И как попасть?

----------


## Mazaykina

> там что-то мелькнуло про Питер... Сердце замерло - неужели правда? И как попасть?


Наташ,  у нас на форуме с некоторых пор НЕ ОБСУЖДАЕТСЯ тема встречи в Питере. Все НАШИ встречи  расписаны в соответствующем разделе и записываться можно куда хочешь- хош в Новосибирск, хош в Казахстан, а к лету готовим глобальный форумский проект.

----------


## ИВЛАДА

А мне очень хочется поехать в Кисловодск. Краснодар недалеко - приглашу к себе в гости!
Потихоньку осваиваюсь на   сайте. Как же много я упустила......
Ирина Холодная.

----------

